
Google Open Source Tool for Securing C and C++ Software Libraries, Sandboxed API - questechie
https://www.questechie.com/2019/03/google-open-sources-sandboxed-api.html
======
saagarjha
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19424311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19424311)

------
s_tech
This is going to be a life saver.

------
questechie
Noted, but this article offers a different perspective!

